# Downpipe install DIY



## Rantu (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered a Eurocustom 3" Downpipe w/ Testpipe and Ive never done any exhaust work on my car. I have a mkiv gti 1.8t and if anyone could give me some tips or anything I would greatly appreciate it...The main thing I might need help with is how to remove the stock dp/cat..


----------



## shook1db (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (Rantu)*

Well to be honest it's quite simple. Jack the front of the car up take off the heat shield that goes over, I think the axle, I dont really know I havent done it in forever. then unbolt the 4 bolts on the DP, make sure you have a gasket for it. The most annoying part is getting it out of there but it just takes patience. We actually just cut mine into two pieces so I didnt have that issue. ;D Good luck


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (shook1db)*

Do you have stock cat back? replacing the DP is not that bad. Losen the sleeve clamp connecting the DP/catback. Remove the bolts on the DP and take out. Carefully remove O2 sensors. Ur new DP should come w/ the gasket. Reverse the process. On the cat back, if u have the stock one u need a new sleeve clamp to mate ur 3" DP to whatever size ur cat back is. A muffler shop can do this by cutting a piece of pipe and expanding the ends to mate to your system...


----------



## Rantu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (a4e3y5)*

Ok cool thanks for the advice! And yes I do have a stock cat back..Sounds fairly easy to me..and also is the downpipe and catalytic converter all one piece? it looks like it...


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (Rantu)*

Some things you might want to have handy:
-PB Blaster
-Hammer
-Torch
I would recommend giving it a good coat of PB Blaster the night before. Anything you can do to ensure the studs don't break will save you time and money. Most dealers (at least around me) don't carry studs on hand.
EDIT: And I would suggest an OEM gasket...their like $5 from the dealer.


----------



## Rantu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (McBee)*

Ok ill probably do that also, and yea i might pick up a OEM gasket while im at it...and like i said above...can i separate the stock dp and catalytic converter? or are they one piece?


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (Rantu)*

Its fairly easy, just finding the angles to get some of the nuts and if any of them get stuck is the hardest part.
http://ottawa-vdubbing.com/for...13394


----------



## Rantu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (motoo344)*

wow thanks motoo that DIY will definitely be some good guidelines for me to follow..I think I have a good understanding of this now and I thank everyone for helpin me out. Now its time for me to install this thing.


----------



## jettawlfsbrg01 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_Some things you might want to have handy:
*-PB Blaster*
-Hammer
-Torch
I would recommend giving it a good coat of PB Blaster the night before. Anything you can do to ensure the studs don't break will save you time and money. Most dealers (at least around me) don't carry studs on hand.
EDIT: And I would suggest an OEM gasket...their like $5 from the dealer.

Sh*t does miracles!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Downpipe install DIY (jettawlfsbrg01)*

I crawled up under my car last week and could barely see the bolts let alone get to them. My dads good friend owns a shop and I'm going there tomorrow..
If I had taken off that heat shield the bolts would have been wide open?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The bolts should be pretty obvious... I mean just followed the exhaust and they're right there. 
I dunno about the shield, as I've done away with mine long ago, but I don't believe it should get in the way.


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

Yeah there def isn't much room. It looked like I needed a 2ft extension for the socket wrench. Lol.


----------

